# RARE parts/RHD cars FOR SALE shipped from JPN



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

*I have RHD silvas FOR SALE * 

Hi GUYS!

I'm new to the nissan boards but, it's been a good wait. My Shop is beginning to import Silvias and Skyliners for Race Use ONLY.
From front clips to cars: and from engines to parts. Currently, we have a Skyliner front end in stock with the engine in tact. We also have a few RHD Silvias S-13's, S-14's... Basically we are specailizing in Nissans for now. Anything Nissan we can get shipped from Japan. 

Feel free to email me at [email protected] and come visit the shop in S.Cali next to Jun Racing Mechanics. If you need more info just drop an email and I'll get back to you ASAP. Serious people only. 

Right now we are working on a 2000 Silvia RHD and it's going to be up for sale soon (race only). 

We also have a 180SX RHD that will be ready this Saturday. 

We have a 6 speed transmission with LSD and Brembo brakes for sale as a kit from Japan. 

That's just a peak of our goodies. If you need some eye candy, please feel free to visit our shop to satisfy your JDM craving.  

At this moment our wedsite is still under construction. Feel free to come down and visit, it will be worth your while. 

By the way, my name is David and I own an SW20. If you do drop by, just let my Boss know that I sent you there. 

We are still trying to establish a reputation for getting rare Nissan parts from Japan. We are doing pretty good right now. Though, to establish a steady flow of parts we need your support and high demand for these parts. Hope all of you are interested and this will be a great help to the Nissan community.

If you need directions or the number to the shop please email me. Once again, [email protected]


Thanks for your time,

David


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

_I'm new to the nissan boards but, it's been a good wait. My Shop is beginning to import Silvias and *Skyliners* for Race Use ONLY.
From front clips to cars: and from engines to parts. Currently, we have a *Skyliner* front end in stock with the engine in tact. _


Just curious...what's a Skyliner?  Also..where in So. Cal. are you located?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah where in SoCal are you located and how much can you get me a full SR20DET swap for?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

A Skyliner is a 1957 Ford with a retractable hardtop.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Sorry guys 

typo!!! Skylines

yes guys I've been replying to many emails

lets' plan a trip to there how many people can come by the shop so well have everything ready for you to see guys 

If you guys can help plan this out and meet as a group this will be great! trust me we even have whole cars


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Hey guys I've tried to respond to your emails with this type of response!!!!!

I'll say it again visit the shop!
We sold a s13 sr20 whole front clip for 2 grand so guys this is just only the begining! 

You guys from So. Cali Plan a road trip to the shop! see you there soon but 1st I need a list who is going to show up!
I'm glad you guys are interested and you probably won't regret it !


David


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

I'll just go ahead and post here, then. 

I'd definitely be interested, but I still don't know where you are located.

Also..what kind of "whole cars" will you have? And when will the shop be officially open and stocked?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

When we plan the trip I'll tell you where 

Yes 
We have 2 cars in the shop 
Right now in stock 
2000 silvia non turbo model though I think it's sold? buyer has not come through yet...
180 sx 
and whole bunch of sr20 parts and silvias parts (apexi, parts etc..
but we are waiting for the next shipment! to come in.....
I'll ask my boss tomorrow about the shipment! 

I'll get back ASAP!


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Can you get a price for the 180SX? Is it RHD? Depending on what that's going for, I might be interested.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Hi 
the 180sx is turbocharged sr20 yes RHD JDM from JPN! GOING FOR 6500 If I remember correctly It COMES with LSD and jdm wheels and other goodies like Do Luck bodykit etc....pulls like a raped ape

let me ask my boss!


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

HMMM. I'd definitely be interested in that baby. I assume since you shipped it over, you've taken the time to legalize it and all that. I'm currently in the process of selling my Probe GT. So, I should have half or a little over after I find a buyer. I know you'll probably be wanting the money fast, being a new shop and all...but if there's someway, perhaps, we could do a down payment..I'd be interested in that. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Yes my boss shipped it legally

but the car can not used on the street but you can strip the car and used the parts on your car though

 it's for race use only and can not be used on the street 
it's not street legal


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Bah. Won't do me any good if it's not street legal, unfortunately. What exactly makes it..non-street legal? If you can legalize Skylines, you should be able to do the same with a 180 darnit.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The engine has never been certified for use in this country by the EPA.To get it legalized, you would have to get one to pass the EPA's testing for this year of car.There are also crash test issues,but since S13/14's were sold here,this should be less of an issue.Motorex went through this(I'm sure) to import Skylines here and that's why they are so pricey.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

hey sorry to get back so late I'm running around like a chicken w/o a head!

So guys if you are interested Let's get together and meet and I will bring you to the shop!

For people who are not from southern cali 
I know some of you will bring Digi Camera so they will post here?


so please let me know how much people is coming out!

so report back here


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

I'd be up for shooting down. Don't have my Nissan yet..but I should within the next few months.

I know you say you'll have Nissan cars, parts, even rare parts, but will you have some space for work? I'll be purchasing a 240sx, eventually, and more than likely it'll have some hefty miles on it. I'd like to rebuild the internals all with turbo friendly compression and forged parts. If you're able to help with that, let me know. I'll be getting some price quotes from the local shops, including JWT. Thanks, and good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

Um, where exactly is it? I'd be down to stop by some weekend.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

yea.. you keep saying come to the shop.. and blah blah blah.. 

but wuts the address


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

From what I remember reading, it's next to the JUN place. Where that is, I don't know either. Post the address already, don't wait for people to gather up for a stop by.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes for the love of god post your address so we can stop by already. I'm down to do a swap but I need to know where your shop is so I can come in, take a look around, and buy whatever I like. So come on lets get that address!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

The reason why I asked for a head count is because I need to know the shop is not that big! So if i get a head count I can make plans it's manners and once i know I'll give you the address I promise


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2003)

because my boss is the one with the prices and does the transaction!
and if you come that day I'll make sure he is there because he 's usually running around! getting more cars from Jpn. this is the reason why so please do not try to disrespect anybody


----------



## 1JZ-Silvia-S13 (Jul 21, 2005)

How much for a stock silvia S15?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

oh wow... hi, this thread is 2 yearsold, it should have been locked a while ago...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

just noticed the date, somebody please lock or delete this


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hahaha......novatos.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

mr2sniper said:


> When we plan the trip I'll tell you where
> 
> Yes
> We have 2 cars in the shop
> ...


You make it sound more like you are smuggling drugs than selling cars. I'm sure your probably violating advertising on this site without contacting the system administrators as well. Since they pay good money to have the option to do that. I'm sure it wouldn't be appreciated, that your'e attempting to do it for free.

Lastly, what good does a JDM vehicle do if you can only drive it on the track. For something you can never insure it's not all that exciting.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

haha..oops


----------

